# WQA- Certified Water Specialist certification



## stansey10 (May 26, 2012)

Has anyone taken the CWS exam? My work wants me to begin training for this exam and eventually become certified. I have not been able to find much information/support online regarding this certification besides what is on the WQA website. Here are a few questions that I have:

-How much time should it typically take to study and prepare for the exam (e.g. 1-2 months)?

-How long (time wise) is the initial certification exam?

-Is purchasing the suggested books enough to prepare?

-What were your thoughts on the exam?

Thanks!


----------

